
Groundbreaking research: a new equation in Physics - DusolavAlekzy
https://www.academia.edu/30504157/A_New_Equation_in_Thermodynamics
======
ColinWright
I find it odd, and rather suspicious, that within a few minutes of this being
posted there are three comments, all from brand new accounts which have
submitted no stories and have each made exactly one comment.

Personally, I've glanced through the paper and find it at a minimum confusing.
It might be a great advance, but I'm not well placed to judge. How it has
achieved 21 points I really don't know.

~~~
aisofteng
Clearly fake accounts and vote manipulation.

The abstract is nonsense. Does anyone care to take the time to score the
article by the Crackpot Index[1]?

[1] math.ucr.edu/home/baez/crackpot.html

~~~
Zuider
This document has not even been spell-checked, let alone peer reviewed. The
claims in the title are sensational and false. It is neither groundbreaking
research, nor what would be commonly understood to be a "new equation in
physics" as it does not propose any newer, more fundamental understanding of
nature.

The claims to be 'groundbreaking' seem to be based the belief that he has
'refuted' the ideal gas law despite the fact that this was never intended as
anything other than a workable approximation. He proposes to replace the ideal
gas law with a formula derived from statistical curve fitting to experimental
data. I can't judge whether there is any merit in this formula or in the means
by which he has derived it.

Evaluating such submissions according to the crackpot index would be an ideal
application of artificial intelligence as pinpointing the errors of reasoning
employed by cranks is tedious and unrewarding.

------
sctb
We've banned the accounts that were created to vote and comment here.

